# Platz zwischen Bild und <div>-Tag mit Rahmen auf Null setzen



## Geek (5. Oktober 2003)

Hi!

Ich will, dass die Grafik direkt auf dem Rahmen "aufsitzt" und nicht wie bisher mit einem kleinen Zwischenabstand von ihr getrennt wird.

Hier mein HTML-Code für die Stelle: 
	
	
	



```
(...) <div id="left">
<img src="../grafik/oben2.jpg" alt="VfL Niederwerrn" />
<div id="box"><h4>Navigation</h4> (...)
```

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen .


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Oktober 2003)

Normalerweise sollte es ausreichen , wenn du zwischen <div>- und <img>-Tag keine Leerzeichen und Zeilenumbrüche hast


----------



## Geek (5. Oktober 2003)

In diesem Fall wohl nicht.
Pikant: Sowohl NE als auch IE stellen das selbe dar.


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Oktober 2003)

Na dann versuchs noch zusätzlich noch mit

```
<h4 style="margin-top:0px;">Navigation</h4>
```

Das mit Leerzeichen/Zeilenumbruch muss aber trotzdem sein.

Netscape habsch jetzt nicht Extra angeworfen,der IE tut's dann aber.


----------

